# flies!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Is anyone else plagued with flies??? My house is full of them, I go outside and they are everywhere!!! 

Fortunately I'm becoming quite the expert fly swatter, I must got at least 40 of em today, but they are beginning to drive me mad! Is it just me and I have something smelly in my house? or is it the time of the year and everyone has them???


Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is it just me and I have something smelly in my house?


You changed your knickers lately Jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You changed your knickers lately Jo?


YES DEAR! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It must be the heat...as soon as there's a glimpse of sunshine they're buzzing around like mad again. I'm driving my OH mad as he has to keep buying more fly swats - I just thwack them so hard!! Roll on winter...


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> YES DEAR!
> 
> Jo xxx


Tallbob just PM'd me to ask you if you'd mail him the dirty ones!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Tallbob just PM'd me to ask you if you'd mail him the dirty ones!



:focus:

Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There are no flies on you Jo!


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

September is fly season.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Spanky McSpank said:


> September is fly season.


All clear here....although Mrs H does have a penchant for my flies.............


----------

